

Physicists: Database admin as philosopher manque - Pioneer1
http://globalpioneering.com/wp02/database-admin-as-philosophers-manque/
This article was inspired by links I found in the Hacker News. So I thought I'd submit it.
======
xirium
Physics and finance is more profitable (
<http://physicsworld.com/cws/article/print/1294> ).

